# Pflanzen in meinem Teich



## Frank (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo.

heute morgen war ich bei NG und habe für meinen neu angelegten Teich folgende Pflanzen, die im "Kiesteichsortiment 50" enthalten sind, erworben:
*

Pflanzzone 0 - 20 cm:*
*2 x  Gilbweiderich:* 50 - 150 cm hoch, Blütezeit: Ende Juni - Mitte Juli, Blütenfarbe: Gelb

*1 x Zungenhahnenfuss:* bis 1 m hoch, Blütezeit: Juni - August, Blütenfarbe: Gelb, leuchtend

*1 x  Zwergbinse:* ca. 15 cm hoch, Blütezeit: Juni - August, Irisähnliche Blätter mit kugeligen Blüten

*2 x  Zwergrohrkolben: *30 - 50 cm hoch, Blütezeit: Juni - Juli, Blütenfarbe: kleine braun Kolben

*4 x Sumpfvergissmeinnich: *20 -40cm hoch, Blütezeit: Mai - September, Blütenfarbe: klein, himmelblau

*4 x  Blutweiderich: *bis 150 cm hoch, Blütezeit: Juli - September, Blütenfarbe: Rotviolett

*2 x  Wasserfenchel: *bis 60 cm hoch, Blütezeit: Juni - August

*2 x Gauklerblume: *40 - 60 cm hoch, Blütezeit: Juni - August, Blütenfarbe: Blau

*3 x  Wasserminze: *20 - 40 cm hoch, Blütezeit: Juli - Oktober, Blütenfarbe: Blassblau

*1 x kleiner  Rohrkolben: *50 - 80 cm hoch, ---

*2 x  Brunnenkresse: *5 - 20 cm hoch, Blütezeit: Mai - September, Blütenfarbe: Weiß

*2 x  Sumpfdotterblume: *bis 20 cm hoch, Blütezeit: März - Juni, Blütenfarbe: Gelb

*2 x  Pfennigkraut: *__ Bodendecker, Blütenfarbe: Gelb

*1 x ästiger  Igelkolben: *bis 70 cm hoch, Blütezeit: Juli - September, Blüten: stachelige Früchte

*2 x Wasserpreslie: *Blütezeit: ab Juli, Blütenfarbe: Blassrosa

*2 x Goldfelberich: *20 - 50 cm hoch, Blütezeit: Juni - August, Blütenfarbe: Gelb

*2 x Wasserschwertlilie: *50 - 80 cm hoch, Blütezeit: Mai - Juli, Blütenfarbe: Gelb

*1 x  Schwertlilie rot: *50 - 70 cm hoch, Blütezeit: Juni - Juli, Blütenfarbe: Rot, Blau

*1 x Blaubinse: *70 - 80 cm hoch, Blütezeit: Juli - August, Blütenfarbe: --- Blaugrüne _Halme_

*1 x Flatterbinse: *40 - 50 cm hoch, Dekorative Büschel
*
Unterwasserpflanzen:*
*3 x  Hornblatt: *keine Wurzeln, liegt einfach auf dem Teichboden

*3 x  Wasserpest: *kann in falsch angelegten Teichen wuchern!

*3 x  Tausendblatt*
*
Schwimmpflanzen:
*
*1 x schwimmendes  Laichkraut*

*3 x  Krebsschere*
So, dann wollen wir mal abwarten, was von den schönen Sachen "anwächst" und was nicht ...


----------



## Joachim (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzen in meinem Teich*

Na dann mal fröhliches Gärtnern  und darf man fragen was sowas insgesammt (ungefähr) kostet? 

Achja, und wo du schonmal so eine schöne Liste gemacht hast - wäre es möglich von alle dem jeweils nen Bild zu machen? *ganzliebguckundindeckunggeh* ... für die Datenbank


----------



## kwoddel (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzen in meinem Teich*

Hallo Frank
Sehr schön das du mir diese Blumen gekauft hast !!!   dann bringe sie mal BITTE vorbei!!!   Schnon mal DANKE im vorraus und bis gleich


----------



## KamiSchami (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzen in meinem Teich*

*ggg* yo, die kostenfrage wollte ich auch gerade stellen !!! gruss kami


----------



## graubart48 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzen in meinem Teich*

Hi Frank,
  sind doch bestimmt zuviele, kannst den Rest vorbeibringen.   Wir haben noch viel Platz. Können auch tauschen 10Moderlieschen gegen eine Wasserpflanze.   du darfst die __ Moderlieschen rausfangen. Ich die Pflanzen aussuchen. 
schönes Wochenende ( pass auf die Pflanzen auf  )


----------



## Frank (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzen in meinem Teich*

Was ist denn hier los?

Alle wollen meine Pflanzen? Der eine für die Datenbank, geht ja noch 
Dem nächsten soll ich sie auch noch vorbeibringen ... 
und bei noch einem darf ich mir im Tausch die __ Moderlieschen rausfischen 

Kann euch aber sagen:

*Da gibbet gaaaaaaar nix von* 

Nee, mal im ernst. Habe die Pflanzen ja gestern morgen gekauft und sofort eingepflanzt. Ca. zwei stunden später war mein Teich grün 

Hier mal Fotos zum Vergleich:

*Das Foto habe ich gestern um ca. 9.00 Uhr morgens gemacht*
 


*Dieses ist zwar von heute, so sah es aber gestern schon um ca. 16.00 Uhr aus, also ca. drei stunden, nach dem ich alle Pflanzen eingepflanzt hatte.*
 


Ach ja, ausgegeben habe ich dafür übrigens 133,-- €

@ Joachim

werde ich mal bei Gelegenheit machen, nur imo fehlt mir leider die Zeit dazu ...


----------



## kwoddel (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzen in meinem Teich*

Hallo Frank!!!   


SCHRAPPSACK!!!


----------



## StefanS (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzen in meinem Teich*

Hallo Frank,

das ist wieder einmal ein nettes Beispiel zeitnaher Ereignisse: Der Umstand, dass der Teich grün geworden ist, hat mit Sicherheit nichts mit dem Pflanzen zu tun. (einmal gaz davon abgesehen, dass in Wassergärtnereien gezüchtete Pflanzen oft in nährstoffreichem und dazu noch mit Osmocote gedüngtem Substrat gezogen werden - also Substrat kontrollieren und ggf. vorsichtig ablösen). So, wie der Teich aussieht, hätte ich jederzeit mit der unausweichlichen Algenblüte gerechnet.

Ein paar pflanzen würde ich an Deiner Stelle in geschlossene Pflanzgefässe setzen: __ Rohrkolben, __ Binsen, __ Schwertlilien... __ Wasserpest würde ich sicherheitshalber ganz draussen lassen, und auch von __ Blutweiderich ist bekannt, dass er sich extrem ausbreitet (allerdings auch sehr einfach auszureissen ist).

Viel Erfolg und beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## jochen (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzen in meinem Teich*

Hallo Frank,

erstmal wünsch ich dir viel Erfolg und Freude mit deinen neuerworbenen Pflanzen.

Eine Frage hab ich dazu,



> __ Wasserpest: kann in falsch angelegten Teichen wuchern!


wie meinst du das, was kann man da speziell falsch machen?

Ich hab zum Vatertag von meiner kleinen Tochter einen Bündel Wasserpest als Geschenk bekommen.... wir haben das Bündel zusammen an ein Steinchen gebunden und es im Teich versenkt.
Ja ich weiß, Wasserpest ist ein starker Wucherer, ich bringe es aber nicht übers Herz die Pflanze wieder aus den Teich zu nehmen, es ist der ganze Stolz meiner Kleinen... , sie war heute im Regen am Teich gestanden und hat _Ihre_ Pflanze bewundert.   

Kann man die Wasserpest relativ einfach auslichten?


----------



## karsten. (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzen in meinem Teich*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> ..............
> Kann man die __ Wasserpest relativ einfach auslichten?



Hallo
klar, kann man 
NICHTS kann schneller wachsen als man es Rausreißen kann !  

die Freaks haben doch sowieso jeden Tag die Ärmel im Wasser............

außerdem in eingefahrenen Teichen mit nährstoffarmen Wasser 
kümmert _Elodea canadensis_ irgendwann und verschwindet .

schönen Sonntag


----------



## jochen (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzen in meinem Teich*

Hallo karsten,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
na, dann fällt mir ja ein Stein von Herzen,    

meine Kleine ist aber gleich aufs Ganze gegangen und hat eine suptropische Art geschenkt.  

_Egeria densa_ Dickblättrige __ Wasserpest, kann in tieferen Teichen überwintern, ob es das "rauhe" Frankenwaldklima verträgt wird sich zeigen.

Wenn nicht?, dann ist ja bald wieder Vatertag....


----------



## Dr.J (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzen in meinem Teich*

Hallo Jochen,

mach Dir nicht so viele Sorgen bzgl. Wuchern von __ Wasserpest. Ich habe sie seit Jahren im Einsatz und bisher keine Probleme. Im Herbst kommt sie komplett raus und einzelne Triebe überwintern in Gläsern bis zu Frühling. So habe ich sie jederzeit im Griff.


----------



## Frank (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzen in meinem Teich*



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frank,
> 
> das ist wieder einmal ein nettes Beispiel zeitnaher Ereignisse: Der Umstand, dass der Teich grün geworden ist, hat mit Sicherheit nichts mit dem Pflanzen zu tun. (einmal gaz davon abgesehen, dass in Wassergärtnereien gezüchtete Pflanzen oft in nährstoffreichem und dazu noch mit Osmocote gedüngtem Substrat gezogen werden - also Substrat kontrollieren und ggf. vorsichtig ablösen). So, wie der Teich aussieht, hätte ich jederzeit mit der unausweichlichen Algenblüte gerechnet.
> 
> ...


Stimmt, ich hatte ehrlich gesagt schon eher mit der Algenblüte gerechnet. War wohl ein absoluter Zufall. 
*Und:* Ich habe jetzt selbst festgestellt, das Algenblüte wenig, bis gar nichts mit Sonneschein zu tun hat. 
Es regnet hier nur und die Sonne hat sich seit dem für höchstens drei Stunden blicken lassen. 
Etwas gewundert habe ich mich allerdings über das Explosionsartige aufblühen. 
Ich rechne allerdings auch nicht mehr damit, das sich das in nächster Zeit wieder großartig ändern wird. 
Die Pflanzen sind noch zu jung. Allerdings hoffe ich, das ich für die Teichgröße erstmal genung drin habe. 
Die sollen jetzt erstmal wachsen und dann werde ich sehen, welche sich in meinem Wasser wohlfühlen und welche für mich eher "ungeeignet" sind. 
Jetzt ist wieder einmal dieses Wort gefragt, was eigentlich nur wenige haben: *Geduld*. 
Übrigens habe ich sämtliche, nährstoffhaltige Erde, die noch von der Gärtnerei an den Pflanzen haftete vorsichtig abgewaschen und diese danach eingesetzt. 



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ein paar pflanzen würde ich an Deiner Stelle in geschlossene Pflanzgefässe setzen: __ Rohrkolben, __ Binsen, __ Schwertlilien... __ Wasserpest würde ich sicherheitshalber ganz draussen lassen, und auch von __ Blutweiderich ist bekannt, dass er sich extrem ausbreitet (allerdings auch sehr einfach auszureissen ist).



Man, da sagste wieder was. Vorher die ganze Zeit dran gedacht, nochmal nachzuschauen, welche wohl besser in Gefäße gesetzt werden sollten. 
Dann aber in meiner Euphorie doch mal wieder schnell, schnell in den Teich. Bis auf den Blutweiderich, werd ich da am Montag nochmal ran. Besten Dank für den Wink. 

@ Jochen



			
				karsten schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> außerdem in eingefahrenen Teichen mit nährstoffarmen Wasser
> kümmert Elodea canadensis irgendwann und verschwindet .



genau das meinte ich damit.


----------



## Dr.J (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzen in meinem Teich*

Hallo Frank,

also ich habe auch __ Blutweiderich im Einsatz. Allerdings nicht in speziellen Pflanzgefässen. Man kann ihn nämlch ziemlich gut im Zaum halten. Ich finde man muss von Jahr zu Jahr sowieso den Teich "trimmen", was den Pflanzenwuchs betrifft. Ähnlich wie bei jedem Garten auch.


----------



## jochen (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzen in meinem Teich*

Hallo Jürgen,

dann "trimm" mal schön ich wüsste da einen Abnehmer ganz in deiner Nähe...: 

Hi Frank,

wird aber noch ein weilchen dauern, bis mein Teich gut eingefahren ist...

Besten Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## graubart48 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflanzen in meinem Teich*

Hi Frank,
 den Abnehmer bei dir ganz in der Nähe kenn ich auch.   Darfst mich gern fragen wer das ist. ( Ich verrat´s nicht ( Doris)) Bis denne


----------

